# SA's most expensive city



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I take back anything I said about Cape Town being super cheap. Other than property though, which cities and towns do you find are expensive or cheap in SA?

SA’s most expensive city


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

I visited SA last year and am relocating to JHB this year. I found everything cheap, however i live in London!!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Nat.h said:


> I visited SA last year and am relocating to JHB this year. I found everything cheap, however i live in London!!


Most places are cheaper than London LOL....


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I think some things are cheap- wine, cocktails, movies, meals (some places), rent, medication

Other things are just so $$$- Internet, electronics, gas (petrol), cars, clothing, hotels 

I admit when I first came here I thought somethings were going to be a lot cheaper then they were. Had to really adjust my spending.


----------

